# any gsd pups avail near Seattle,WA area ?



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

I have an urgent need to find a nice pup for a friend near the Seattle area. If anyone knows a breeder in that area they know PERSONALLY and recommend, who has a healthy litter from healthy bloodlines on the ground (4-6mo would be best), please PM me with contact info and I will explain the details to them
- owner would prefer gsd but won't turn down a good mal...... pup will NOT be titled in a ring sport or SchH, but will be worked and be given all the outlet it needs for whatever level drive it shows, and it's eventual long term home will be ... mine 

location is a requirement; sorry but can't consider pups from too far way since i can't go there to select the pup; have to trust the breeder 100%

lastly, a golden pup from proven healthy WORKING lines (NOT show lines !!) would also work, but doubt this is the right forum for that breed


----------



## Richard Ramirez (Sep 6, 2011)

Check with Steve Estrada of Vom Patrioteer. He should be able to help you.Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd call Les Flores... De Las Flores Working Dogs.

My Mal pup is from him... love him to death. He trains with (may run??) Cascade Schutzhund Club. He'll have an ear to what is going on in that area. He'll also have a litter of Dutchies on the ground in just over a month I think


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Ryan Venables said:


> I'd call Les Flores... De Las Flores Working Dogs.
> 
> My Mal pup is from him... love him to death. He trains with (may run??) Cascade Schutzhund Club. He'll have an ear to what is going on in that area. He'll also have a litter of Dutchies on the ground in just over a month I think


Do you happen to know what line his Dutchie litter is from?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/index.html 

Might have some stuff available.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

We have a Golden Shepherd, but sorry he turned out dark sable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbXsG4dIL6A


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Stefan Schaub said:


> We have a Golden Shepherd, but sorry he turned out dark sable
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbXsG4dIL6A



wow ... @ 2:28


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Jason Davis said:


> Do you happen to know what line his Dutchie litter is from?


From his website, he says he has all Dutch imports... I don't pretend to know anything about Dutchies, but said he likes Dutchies that are purely and only from Holland.

I know he handled: Vrijheids Aaron

The litter that is coming is:

Holland Funky v. le Dobry - IPO3 x Holland Eran v. le Dobry - PH1

I'd give Les an email, he's great at getting back, and like I said, if its a GSD you want, he'll have his ear to the ground w/ that respect also.


----------



## Jessica Kinne (Sep 28, 2011)

You should give Suzanne Eviston a call. She is in Snohomish and I think that she has a nice male puppy available. http://www.vongrunheideshepherds.com/puppies_for_sale.html

Excellent breeder that has been great to work with.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Stefan Schaub said:


> We have a Golden Shepherd, but sorry he turned out dark sable
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbXsG4dIL6A


That's a very nice pup you have there Stefan..


----------

